# I don't understand the difference between 2019 and 2020 SL...



## muranothree (Nov 11, 2019)

About to buy a new SL, hoping for red! I can't find the differences for the 2020 except for traffic sign recognition. I don't see the real usefulness of traffic sign recognition, maybe someone can explain. I keep reading that more safety features are standard on the 2020, but the SL always had all of the safety features didn't it? What is actually new, improved, or different in the 2020. I plan to keep it about 5-6 years, so I don't think it will matter which I get so I may as well try to pay less. If I can save 2k I will go for the 2019, unless the 2020 is better in some way I want.


----------

